# Speakers playing music too slow??



## bonzai (Aug 5, 2005)

hello, my pc speakers are playing music too slow, its quite annoying! can anyone help?


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 5, 2005)

i doubt it is your speakers playing it too slow, its your computer or whatever you have playing the music.


----------



## apj101 (Aug 5, 2005)

have you tried the volume, i mean all of them,including windows systray volume, the volume in the app you're playing music, and the volume on the speakers


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 5, 2005)

WMP can make your music play at whatever speed you want but if your computer is to slow to process the music it may not help.


----------



## bonzai (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah tried the volume, it must be the computer, is there anything i can do?


----------



## apj101 (Aug 5, 2005)

> yeah tried the volume, it must be the computer, is there anything i can do?


i'm sorry i assumed when you said slow, you meant to say low. Which is it


----------



## bonzai (Aug 5, 2005)

slow, the speed of it isnt right, the voices are too deep, like when the batteries run out on ya walkmen!


----------



## jjsevdt (Aug 5, 2005)

What software are you using to play the music and what type of media is on CD, File, etc.?


----------



## bonzai (Aug 5, 2005)

it does it using all programes that plays music, wmp, real player, itunes the lot! i just play mp3's. Also when watching a video clip the sound is too slow! but the video plays at the right speed, its still in sink and that its just its not right, like i said before like when the batteries are going on your walkman, the voice is deeped than its supposed to be!


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 5, 2005)

sounds like your sound card driver could use an update


----------



## bonzai (Aug 5, 2005)

and how does that work?


----------



## bonzai (Aug 7, 2005)

sorted it! mint, changed the 'key' it was in, in the sound effects manager! it was set at -2 so put it back to 0 and it works, youve no idea how good it is to hear my music through speakers that play it properly. Thanks for your suggestion anyway. cheers.


----------

